# POST YOUR BRIDGE PHOTOS



## Lehigh74

I really like bridges. All kinds of bridges. I’ve always been fascinated by them. I like the engineering that goes into them and I’m often amazed at how beautiful they look…like a work of art. Big, small, truss, trestle, suspension, girder, bascule, arch, covered, stone, concrete, steel, wood, draw, lift, swing, cable stay, viaduct, cantilever. 

So let’s see your bridge photos. If you have info on the bridge, please post that as well. Could be a real bridge or one on your layout. Maybe it will give some ideas for folks to model, but I know I’ll enjoy looking at them.

I’ll start off with one of my favorites, the Rockville Bridge between Rockville, PA and Marysville, PA. The Rockville Bridge was built by the PRR from 1900 to 1902 to span the Susquehanna River. It is the longest stone masonry arch railroad viaduct in the world. It has forty-eight 70 foot spans. Originally it had four tracks, but now has only two main lines. It is currently owned by Norfolk Southern.

















And this is called the subway. It goes under the tracks about a half mile north of the Rockville Bridge.


----------



## Lehigh74

Here are a few shots from Harpers Ferry.


----------



## Don F

These are from my outside O gauge shelf layout:


----------



## Lehigh74

The wooden truss looks to be a scratch build…pretty cool. I’ll bet it took a while to build it. I’m guessing the girder bridge is a kit, but I’ve not seen another like it.


----------



## Don F

All the bridges are scratch built. The steel bridge is hand riveted and soldered. On page 11 in the general model train discussion forum, I have photos of the construction.


----------



## Don F

My son Mark and I made this replica of a section of the Rockville Bridge for a history project when he was in 7th grade. It's now part of my storage yard for the shelf layout


----------



## Don F

This little stone viaduct separates the two sections of Carey's Patch in Ashley PA. A friend wanted some photos, dimensions and stone sizes for a possible project on his layout. I think it was CNJ?


----------



## Lehigh74

I recall seeing your rendition of the Rockville bridge on another thread...not sure which one. Nice job.

And the little arch bridge reminds me of one that carried the Reading RR Plymouth Branch over a steam near where I grew up. I'll have to get some better shots later in the year when there is less vegetation, but for now this is what I have of it.


----------



## Don F

This one reminds me of some of the viaducts on the Ashley Planes.


----------



## mopac

Here is a bridge across the Meramec river in valley park, mo.
It is a one lane bridge, with double main on either side. This
is BNSF ex Frisco east west track.










This must be a replacement bridge. You can see where the original bridge was.


----------



## Lehigh74

mopac said:


> Here is a bridge across the Meramec river in valley park, mo. It is a one lane bridge, with double main on either side. This must be a replacement bridge. You can see where the original bridge was.


I'm thinking the supports are extra wide to accommodate a second set of spans and a second track. Maybe the second set of spans never got built or maybe they were built and later removed.


----------



## Lehigh74

Here are a few shots of the old and new route 903 bridges in Jim Thorpe, PA. They span the Lehigh River and the RBMN (former CNJ and LVRR) tracks. The old bridge was built in 1953.


----------



## mopac

Lehigh74 said:


> I'm thinking the supports are extra wide to accommodate a second set of spans and a second track. Maybe the second set of spans never got built or maybe they were built and later removed.


What you can't see in my pic, because of brush, The supports are made of 2 different materials. The part you can see is cut stone.
The support under the track is concrete. They just widen the supports for the new bridge. I am guessing the cut stone was done
in the 20's and the concrete part done in the 50's.


----------



## mopac

I was way off. I googled the bridge. Original bridge was built in the 1800s.
This current bridge was opened for traffic in 1923. There was 2 bridges
from 1923 to 1953. In 53 the original bridge was demolished because CTC
came into play.

So it has been a single track bridge on a double track main since 1953.


----------



## Lehigh74

The Delaware River aqueduct between Lackawaxen, PA and New York is another one of my favorites. It was designed by John Roebling for the Delaware and Hudson Canal company. It was used for canal boats from 1851 until 1898 and was converted for highway use around 1900. It is thought to be the oldest standing suspension bridge in the United States.


----------



## santafealltheway

Don F said:


> My son Mark and I made this replica of a section of the Rockville Bridge for a history project when he was in 7th grade. It's now part of my storage yard for the shelf layout
> 
> View attachment 235538
> 
> 
> View attachment 235546
> 
> 
> View attachment 235554
> 
> 
> View attachment 235562


Very nice! Is that carved foam? or?


----------



## Don F

santafealltheway said:


> Very nice! Is that carved foam? or?


There is foam board, 1/4" foam siding backer for under the arches, cardboard and wood. The railing is made from brass brazing rod, so Mark also got lessons in soldering.
Don


----------



## Lehigh74

Here is a better shot of the Reading RR bridge in post #8 (less foliage). When I was a kid in the late 50s, I watched many trains go over this bridge including an occasional steamer. We called it the Big Bridge because there was a Little Bridge nearby that carried our street over the same creek.


----------



## cole226

starrucca viaduct- near susquehanna, pa.


----------



## cole226

lift bridge near jackson, al.


----------



## Lehigh74

Thanks Cole. I’ve not seen Starrucca except in paintings and photographs. For some reason, it was registered in my brain as concrete. Now it’s in there as masonry.

Here’s one you may have seen before.


----------



## cole226

Lehigh74 said:


> Thanks Cole. I’ve not seen Starrucca except in paintings and photographs. For some reason, it was registered in my brain as concrete. Now it’s in there as masonry.
> 
> Here’s one you may have seen before.
> 
> View attachment 264282


couple miles from the house.;

















interesting, this Tunkhannock Viaduct when built was a testimonial to the durability of reinforced concrete for construction. 

A 39 mile project to create a 3.5 mile shortcut and grade reduction. reducing trip time by 1 hr. kingsley viaduct 9 mi north.


----------



## Lehigh74

I took some bridge pics a few weeks ago so I thought it was time to wake this thread up.

The Narrowsburg bridge spans the Delaware between Narrowsburg, NY and Darbytown, PA. It was built in 1954 replacing an earlier span. It crosses the Delaware at its narrowest point. I took this shot a few years ago.









The Washington’s Crossing Bridge spans the Delaware between Washington’s Crossing PA and Washington’s Crossing NJ. It was built in 1904. It’s about 100 miles south of Narrowsburg. The river is wider here, but the bridge is one of the narrowest on the Delaware (15 feet). Anyone that has crossed it more than once will fold their mirrors in before crossing. There is a cop stationed in the little house at all times in case someone tries to cross with a wide vehicle. I was told that a few weeks ago, a lady freaked out, stopped in the middle of the bridge and would drive no further. The cop had to finish driving her car across.


----------

